# [Wifi]Renommer le nom de sa carte (résolu)

## xeno

Bonjour à tous,

Mon problème est le suivant. J'ai suivi le tuto pour installer le wifi sur mon portable ( Intel 3945ABG  :Very Happy:  ) qui fonctionne parfaitement. C'est d'ailleur grâce à ça que je peux vous poster ce message. 

Mais lorsque je démarre mon poste, j'ai une erreur au démarrage qui me dit qu'il n'a pu nommer ma carte reseau wifi et qu'il l'a renomme en "wlan0_rename".

Je souhaiterai savoir comment faire pour définir le nom de ma carte afin qu'il n'y ai plus cette erreur.

Merci d'avance à la communauté Gentoo.Last edited by xeno on Thu Apr 03, 2008 12:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## loopx

Je pense que ca se trouve ici :

```
/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
```

C'est le travail de udev donc   :Wink: 

----------

## xeno

Merci pour ta réponse quasi instantannée loopx   :Very Happy: 

Par contre je viens de faire une modification mais l'erreur persiste toujours ^^. Voici se que j'ai modifié :

```
# PCI device 0x14e4:0x1693 (tg3)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:1a:4b:66:30:74", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4222 (ipw3945)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1b:77:c8:7b:7f", NAME="wlan0" <= ici c'était eth1

# PCI device 0x1180:0x0832 (ohci1394)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:02:3f:99:29:f1:30:0e", NAME="eth2"
```

----------

## matlerouge

Je sais pas du tout si c'est le même problème mais J'avais aussi ce message( renomage en wlan0_rename) quand je jouais avec ipw3945 et iwlwifi. Le truc que j'avais fait c'était d'enlever la ligne :

```
# PCI device 0x8086:0x4222 (ipw3945)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1b:77:c8:7b:7f", NAME="wlan0" <= ici c'était eth1

```

Au redemarage, udev va remettre automatiquement une nouvelle ligne, et la tu pourras re-editer le fichier pour mettre wlan0

----------

## xeno

Rapide, clair. Tout ce que j'aime.

Maintenant juste avant la fin du démarrage je m'appercois que j'obtiens cette ligne ( le wifi fonctionne bien pourtant ):

```
ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH] Operation not supported
```

Merci à toi matlerouge pour ton aide.  :Cool: 

----------

## loopx

C'est quand même un drole de problème, je n'ai jamais eu à modifier le fichier que je t'ai filé ... mais je n'ai pas non plus ta carte   :Wink: 

Enfin, si elle fonctionne, c'est le principal   :Laughing: 

----------

